# CCS Looking for entry level position



## quicklearner (Sep 6, 2012)

Seeking to obtain a challenging position in the medical adminstration/management that will utilize my educational background and experience in the areas of billing and coding, financial accounts recievalbles and computer software technology.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 6, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## quicklearner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Seeking CCS entry level position*

Yvette L. Austin, CCS
2911 Melbourne St, Houston, TX 77026
(713) 694-1428
La63@earthlink.net



Objective:
Seeking to obtain a challenging position in the medical administration/management that will utilize my educational background and experience in the areas of billing and coding, financial accounts receivables and computer software technology.
Skills:
Medical Terminology, ICD-9, HCPCS, CPT Coding, Human Anatomy & Physiology, Insurance Principles and Terminology, HIPPA Rules, FTC Red Rules, Microsoft Office Word, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, Onenote.
Employment History:

Harris County People's Clinic, Houston, TX, Sept/2006-Dec/2007
Medical Record Clerk

Reviewed patient medical records for completeness, accuracy and regulatory compliance
Retrieved patient medical records for physicians, technicians, staff
Protected the security of medical records to ensure confidentiality
Assembled medical records according to NSHD guidelines
Checked records in and out of the department
Sorted and filed loose papers/correspondence in patients medical file


Foley's Distribution Center, Houston TX, Oct/1989-Jun/2006
Administrative Assistant/Customer Service
Liaison between all impacted departments to ensure proper communications and reporting deadlines.
Diplomatically resolved customers complaints on as needed basis
Effectively developed telephone communication skills and met quotas
Experience with maintaining office budgets
Process monthly expense reports reflecting supporting documents 


O'Conner & Associates, Houston, TX, Apr/2007-Aug/2007
Data Analyst

Maintained Property TAX database currently by adding and updating client account changes, hearing dates, hearing results, value notices, correction motions, agreements, county confirmation letters and any other information needed.
Accurately and correctly facilitated audit functions of all entered into Property TAX by order team members. Effectively researched any problems using Property TAX database, PaperWise and CAD websites.
Eliminated duplication of new client setups or existing clients within 24-48 hour turn around. Quickly recognized critical county protest deadlines. Running weekly/daily reports for client's packages and hearing results. Responsible for entering county tax rates in Property TAX database.  Identify overlapped counties and assign group numbers to those counties.
Home Health Aide, Houston, TX, Dec/2007-Sept/2012
Private Duties

Administered prescription directed by home care nurse and aide. Change dressings. Check patients' pulse, temperature and respiration. Maintain records of patient care, condition, progress, and problems in order to report and discuss observations with a supervisor or case manager. 
Provide patients with help moving in and out of beds, baths, wheelchairs or automobiles, and with dressing and grooming. Accompany clients to doctors' offices and on other trips outside the home, providing transportation, assistance and companionship. 
Perform a variety of duties as requested by client, such as obtaining household supplies and running errands.

Education:
Memorial Herman Hospital-Texas Medical Center Life Flight Education Center
Medical Coding and Billing CCS – Certification

Houston Community College 
Health Information Management

VTI Technical Institute
Office Administration Certification

Sam Houston Senior High School
Diploma


Reference available upon request


----------

